# This is my bed now



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

omg I'm laughing so hard. I was cleaning my rats cage outside and usually I bring it in when I'm done to put the rats stuff back in but since the weather was nice I decided to set it up outsideand then bring it in. So I put their fleece, litterbox and hammock in then I go back inside to get their top shelf and ramps, then I come back outside to find my 9 year old dog Diesel, doing this:










I'm suprised the cage can handle his weight










Doors closed:










And of course as soon as he came out my other dog decided to check out what all the fuss is about










Needless to say the rats were not to happy about their cage reeking of dog.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

That is SO funny! My boyfriend and I were just talking about how it would be hilarious to put our dog in our CN today!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Really cute


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

That's Hilarious! I wonder what tempted your dogs into going into the cage? 

I've never seen a CN size comparison before, what an excellent sized cage!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Kelsbels said:


> That's Hilarious! I wonder what tempted your dogs into going into the cage? I've never seen a CN size comparison before, what an excellent sized cage!


His logic is: blanket=bed, as for the other dog, she just copies what ever he does.It isnt a cn though, its a Ferret Kingdom, a cage sold in Australia but I think the sizes are similar.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Haha XD, Ah a Ferret Kingdom, okay! Well it looks like an awesome cage!
I'm living in Germany and we don't seem to have either cage available so when I see doors that open up the front part of a cage I assume CN.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg that is too cute!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

This is hilarious! I used to joke with my husband that if we ever stopped keeping rats we can just use the DFN as dog crates (since both our dogs are crate trained). Looks like the idea wasn't so crazy after all lol. My dogs are the same way that blanket=bed. My pitty will not sleep on the couch unless someone puts his blanket down on the cushion first. Same goes for my heeler and my bed, I have to spread the blanket nicely over the bed and then she'll jump up.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Boyfriend and I laughed SO hard at this.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

so so cute.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha such cutiieess! "Thanks mom/dad for the new crate! It's a little high, but I like it!"


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Aww, that's sooo cute! Those pictures are absolutely priceless!  I feel like my Doberman would do something like this just because there's a blanket accessible. Your dog is so adorable though! I guess if you ever decide to stop using that cage, you know who to give it to! Lol


----------

